# Hooray for the local train shop!



## klinger (Jan 2, 2011)

My travels took me up towards the Scranton, PA area this week for some business. I drove through a quaint little town called Pittstown, along the banks of the "Mighty Susquehanna" river. As I was passing through town, I caught a glimpse of a small store front window with a model train display in it. Had I been alive in the 50's, this is what I imagine it must have been like.:laugh: On my way home, I stopped in to check it out and met the owner. This place was packed with post war trains. I spent a good hour checking things out and chatting with the owner. What a great experience! Wish there were more places like this...


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

what new goodies did you get


----------



## klinger (Jan 2, 2011)

Only walked away with a couple of 154c's but I will be ready shop next time I'm in the area.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you mean Pittston, Pa?

What street was it on? Do you know?

Throw his name of the hobby shop here, seems like a nice place if he took the time to talk.
And old that is what I like. Must have a ton of parts in the back room.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Pittston Train Shop

(570) 602-7392
5 William St, Pittston, PA 18640 



This must be it.
He is listed on face book , but I guess he doesn't have a web site.


----------



## klinger (Jan 2, 2011)

That's the one! Never could spell:laugh: His name is John. No website on his business card but it has an email.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

klinger said:


> That's the one! Never could spell:laugh: His name is John. No website on his business card but it has an email.



Yes John Merlino.

The article I found on him you have to pay to see it.:thumbsdown:

http://standardspeaker.com/news/business/toy-trains-continue-to-be-popular-hobby-1.1070148

From the bit you see before you have to sign up says that he is only open part time. Until the holidays then he does a good business. If you keep clicking back and forth you can read the article but it is a pain in the you know what.



I found this too,
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4363002092


I guess he does no internet business, you might want to mention that if you stop there again.
I hate to see places like this go under because of lack of business.
A web site might make him busy and be more profitable for him.

Is there truck parking?
I like the window shot, I see some nice trains in it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If your ever in Piscataway/Dunellen area NJ check out,
The Model Railroad Shop, in continuous busness since 1933, one of the first 6 advertisers in Vol 1, number 1 issue of the Model Railroader Magazine in 1934.:thumbsup:

http://www.themodelrailroadshop.com/history.htm


----------



## klinger (Jan 2, 2011)

There is a large parking lot adjacent to the shop. Truck should fit just fine. I'll have to check this one out. Piscataway isn't painfully far from me.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

klinger said:


> There is a large parking lot adjacent to the shop. Truck should fit just fine. I'll have to check this one out. Piscataway isn't painfully far from me.


They have more N and HO then O.

What I like about their O selection is that a lot of people will bring their trains they find in to see how much they are worth and a lot end up on the shelves for sale.
A lot bring in O they want to sell also, so there is always something new to look at. Though a lot want a chunk of gold for their stuff you can always make an offer and they will call the seller up to present the offer. So you never know.

If your into books and magazines they do have a ton of old ones for sale. 

So you never know what they will have in their O selection.
They do have a bunch of new stuff in O also, but probably not like the shop you listed.


----------

